# Scam or good product?-RezVera



## ebell11 (Mar 14, 2013)

I came across this product online today called RezVera. I hate the way these products can get my hopes up, so if its no good I would much rather know. It says its all natural but its not cheep. Looks like one bottle is going to run $50 and something about the website make me feel uneasy. If anyone has any info please share!

http://rezvera.com/


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

looks like digestive enzymes, and some antioxidents, with a aloe vera (not sure what aloe does for digestion, sorry. I'm not educated on it)

Enzyme supplements have been known to help people, and have helped me.

Resveratrol : the french paradigm; they smoke like crazy, but live long lives; many claim thanks to all the red wine they drink. Resvertarol is found in wine, and as they claim, its good for damaged blood vessels.

Doesn't look like a gimmick, but another product offering a different approach to treating IBS. Tons of Enzymes exist out their, this is another one to add to the list.

Hope that helps

They have a $20 off coupon at the bottom of the link you sent


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could see if you can get similar things (or as three pills) from your local health food store for the same or less. The only thing that makes me wonder a bit it the listed address for the business seems to be a mailbox forwarding place rather than an actual business location. Only other medical place in the complex is a place that helps people get medical marijuana. It could just be where the web designer is, but the website is out of Chihuahua Mexico.

Neither of those things make me feel good about recommending the product, but generally digestive enzymes and aloe are commonly used in supplements for IBS. The Resveratrol is more unusual, but some people on this site have had luck with that supplement from another manufacturer that at least I feel like I could find the headquarters if I really needed to.

All three things do seem to sometimes help some people with IBS, and a lot of products do the combine a bunch of things that might work so that it may overall work for more people, so theoretically it could be a good product, assuming the "we had it made at a good place" is true and the place actually does generally put the right things in the right pills at the right amounts. I just don't know how well regulated that whole process is, and if they really are making it where they say they are.

The website does seem to have the usual kinds of things that make me a bit uneasy as well. The issues with who they really are doesn't help much, for me.

That being said, so far no one's reported it to the FDA as I couldn't find that they had sent out the usually stop making those claims or other usual legal stuff that could be a bad sign.


----------

